# Do you need a frame?



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Are you looking for a frame? well....... :naughty: anything can be a frame.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0RoaYMoxnc&feature=youtu.be

Take care everybody!!

Volp


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

UAHAHAHAHAHAH Grande socio!!! :rofl:
You make me laughing a lot, thank you.
There is nothing you can't do with an elastic! 
You are a real amazing champion!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> UAHAHAHAHAHAH Grande socio!!! :rofl:
> You make me laughing a lot, thank you.
> There is nothing you can't do with an elastic!
> You are a real amazing champion!!!


Socio!!! hahaha io sono ancora sveglio!!!! sarebbe ora di dormire......beh stavo andando dopo aver messo il video e boom tu sei stato il primo a mettere un commento! 

Thanks!!!! ciao!!!

Volp


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Volp said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > UAHAHAHAHAHAH Grande socio!!! :rofl:
> ...


Allora ti serve anche da buona notte!!!
Sono entrato in you tube per vedere una cosa e mi è uscita la tua faccia con un paio di forbicine in mano...c'era scritto: postato 2 minuti fa!!! :rofl:
Notte socio!


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Volp, love your videos. Just goes to show ya, anything can be used as a slingshot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Love your videos


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Have you gone Maddd  Love it!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> > Genoa Slingshot said:
> ...


grazie!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Volp, love your videos. Just goes to show ya, anything can be used as a slingshot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Man!!!!



Tag said:


> Love your videos


 



Can-Opener said:


> Have you gone Maddd  Love it!


haha my head is spinning :bonk: 

Thanks my friend


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great video ... lots of fun!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Always love your videos.. can you do a spinning heel click?


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Eres grande, Maestro!!!

Un abrazo y mi admiracion

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Great video ... lots of fun!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


 thanks Charles!!

Take care


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

StretchandEat said:


> Always love your videos.. can you do a spinning heel click?


Hahaha I will try in the next video!! 
Thanks man!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Peter Recuas said:


> Eres grande, Maestro!!!
> Un abrazo y mi admiracion
> :wave: :wave: :wave:


Gracias por tus palabras hermano!!

Ciao!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hah! That video was great man!!!

Embedded:


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Enjoyed that and would love to give it a try....I fear for my hand though


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

amazing video I loved it.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

:lol: If your beard were a bit fuller, and you could do that little twirly jig on the open ocean, I do believe I could be persuaded to join your church. I'm still waiting on bandless/tubeless----- any frame you want.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Hah! That video was great man!!!


I am happy that you liked it!!! 

thanks a lot NaturalFork!



truthornothing said:


> Enjoyed that and would love to give it a try....I fear for my hand though


go for it! 



MakeSlingshots said:


> amazing video I loved it.


thanks man!!! 



CornDawg said:


> :lol: If your beard were a bit fuller, and you could do that little twirly jig on the open ocean, I do believe I could be persuaded to join your church. I'm still waiting on bandless/tubeless----- any frame you want.


I tried to walk on the water but i couldn't find the right shoes :rofl: :rofl:

Take care my Friend!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Mai vista una cosa del genere...
Bravo in tutto. Per la bravura nwl tirare sei unico. Poi i tuoi video sono fantastici..altro che Fellini..
Grandi complimenti e grazie. Ciao carissimo!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

slingshotnew said:


> Mai vista una cosa del genere...
> Bravo in tutto. Per la bravura nwl tirare sei unico. Poi i tuoi video sono fantastici..altro che Fellini..
> Grandi complimenti e grazie. Ciao carissimo!!


Grazie grandissimo!!! Approfitto dell'occasione per farti un'altra volta i complimenti per scarabeus.....sei stato geniale 

Grazie per il tuo commento...."altro che Fellini!!" hahahahah mi mancava solo la fontana di Trevi come sottofondo

Grazie socio, un'abbraccio!

Volp


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: Tremendoussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :rofl:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> :king: Tremendoussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :rofl:


Es una grande familia!!! "Los tremendousssss"


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This goes to show that nobody has to put up with the squirrels in the apple tree -- as long as they can shoot like you, Volpe! :bowdown:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> This goes to show that nobody has to put up with the squirrels in the apple tree -- as long as they can shoot like you, Volpe! :bowdown:


----------

